# Irix 150mm F2.8 Macro



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 6, 2018)

Someone known this new macro lens?

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1442868-REG/irix_150mm_f_2_8_macro_1_1.html


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 13, 2018)

I hope to soon; I have it on order.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 8, 2019)

Pretty stellar review. The only real issue (for me) is how I would go hand-holding it. I'll try and get hold of one in a camera shop and try.

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/irix-150mm-f-2-8-macro-1-1-dragonfly-review-33078


----------

